# Making a paper crafting press



## Norppu (Aug 20, 2021)

My wife does some paper crafting and needs a press to make use of the diverse punches to cut interesting shapes out of paper. The press she had was really short-lived and now she needs one that won't let her down.
I made the design using the FreeCAD software and now I am starting to make the diverse components for the press.

In this video I am using:
- Weiler Matador SV (1972) Lathe
- Schaublinn SV-51 (1955) Milling machine

Join the channel:
I upload new videos every other week, usually more frequently.
If You want to see more of my videos, click LIKE & SUBSCRIBE!
You can also subscribe here

The video is suitable for the hearing impaired and persons who have difficulties in understanding my spoken English.
The video has hand written subtitles in English, German and Finnish languages.


----------



## Norppu (Aug 25, 2021)




----------



## Norppu (Sep 2, 2021)




----------



## Norppu (Sep 12, 2021)




----------



## Norppu (Oct 3, 2021)




----------



## Norppu (Oct 10, 2021)




----------



## sycle1 (Oct 10, 2021)

I am enjoying the journey, great editing and camera work thanks Finno.
The little  pony cracks me up.


----------



## Norppu (Oct 14, 2021)




----------



## Norppu (Oct 26, 2021)




----------



## Norppu (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Norppu (Dec 3, 2021)




----------



## Norppu (Dec 12, 2021)




----------



## Norppu (Jan 13, 2022)




----------

